# MOt Type 1 or Road Planings for Hard Standing?



## Coop (30 September 2012)

As title suggests, what would be better?

Have got a mot type 1 sample and it seems pretty good, but does anyone know if the toad planings would be better?

Many thanks.


----------



## rockysmum (30 September 2012)

When I worked in the industry, MOT type 1 was another name for quarry waste.  Basically a mixture of 40mm to dust, given time, water and either use or rollering it sets quite hard.  Road planings are just stone, probably various sizes (they reduce from the base to the top layer) coated in bitumen.

With heat the bitumen will melt and stick it all together, cheap tarmac.  I have heard of people buying road planings and them spraying them with diesel to melt the bitumen, but have never tried it.

I guess it depends on where they are going and what the useage is.

If you put either over mud it will likely come through.

I believe the best way to construct tracks/hardstanding is to dig it out, put down large stones (brick size) then medium followed by small.  If you mix dust in with the top layer it encourages it to set.


----------



## kiteman0 (30 September 2012)

We use road planings all over the farm for hard standings and they are very good and last well


----------



## Coop (30 September 2012)

rockysmum said:



			When I worked in the industry, MOT type 1 was another name for quarry waste.  Basically a mixture of 40mm to dust, given time, water and either use or rollering it sets quite hard.  Road planings are just stone, probably various sizes (they reduce from the base to the top layer) coated in bitumen.

With heat the bitumen will melt and stick it all together, cheap tarmac.  I have heard of people buying road planings and them spraying them with diesel to melt the bitumen, but have never tried it.

I guess it depends on where they are going and what the useage is.

If you put either over mud it will likely come through.

I believe the best way to construct tracks/hardstanding is to dig it out, put down large stones (brick size) then medium followed by small.  If you mix dust in with the top layer it encourages it to set.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, we have already dug out and put a layer of hardcore down. Its being used as a feeding area in winter, so will have neddys on it a lot. I got a small bag of the type 1 and put it down, after a couple of days it appears harder. 

Its a difficult one as the type 1 appears quite flat now, and i'm worried about the planings being too stony? I'm guessing they will both flatten ok with the whacker plate? Do you think there is much between them?

Which produce will 'scuff up less' with the horses use. All our bridleways appear to have planings, but it seems so be a harder product to get hold of.

Thanks again!


----------



## FfionWinnie (30 September 2012)

Road planings are cheaper and as long as they can't run away should make a good surface. Both will potentially be stony if/when the finer particles wash away.


----------



## indie999 (1 October 2012)

kiteman0 said:



			We use road planings all over the farm for hard standings and they are very good and last well
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this we had our field entrance and driveway done in this via local farmer who recommended and its brilliant, it beds down easily over time as well. About 8 years and it seems to have got better the more its driven over. I have MOT type two? along by my house grey larger lumps and this did get stuck in hooves. The planings are great.


----------



## Rose Folly (1 October 2012)

Am not sure which of the two would be best efficiency-wise, but a word of warning. We originally had hard standing of those types. It was fine for our shod horses, but disaster for unshod horses whose feet were less than perfect. The smallest bits of planings/quarry dust stuff worked up into their hooves, and caused abscesses and lameness. My nicest livery ever had to leave bcause of the problem.

We now have concrete. Doesn't look so nice, but no difficulties with the above.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (1 October 2012)

Road planings used to be plentiful & easy to obtain however there isn't as much of it around anymore as not as many roads are not being repaired properly in the current climate. Roads seem to be sprayed with tar & then chippings are thrown on top, certainly around my area that is happening. I can't remember the last time I saw a road being planed down.


----------



## Mainland (1 October 2012)

Type 1 is a graded product produced to very strict guidelines to ensure a set grading. This specification is important to the construction industry as it ensures a consistent load bearing ability is maintained. Road Planings are generally ungraded meaning that size and fines distribution vary. 

As with all surfaces, preparation is key. Neither Type 1 or Road Planings should be laid on soft or waterlogged ground. The area should be excavated to remove topsoil and expose a firm compact sub-soil. The biggest mistake most peple make is thinking either one of these products can be thrown in a muddy gateway and thus problem solved.


----------



## Honey08 (1 October 2012)

We have both.

Initially the stables area was hardcore with MOT for the top level.  It was fine, although does get puddles on top on rainy days, which drains away eventually.  We then did another area with hardcore covered in road planings for a turnout area.  I find that that area doesn't puddle half as much - the water drains away much better.  Pricewise they were similar costs for both surfaces.

If the area is for a turnout area I would go for planings, but agree that barefoot horses would feel it - if my two lose a shoe they are lame crossing it..  If the area is somewhere around the stables where you want to rake up loose straw/hay etc, I would go for MOT.

I may have some photos if you want to see them, let me know.


----------



## Coop (1 October 2012)

Honey08 said:



			We have both.

Initially the stables area was hardcore with MOT for the top level.  It was fine, although does get puddles on top on rainy days, which drains away eventually.  We then did another area with hardcore covered in road planings for a turnout area.  I find that that area doesn't puddle half as much - the water drains away much better.  Pricewise they were similar costs for both surfaces.

If the area is for a turnout area I would go for planings, but agree that barefoot horses would feel it - if my two lose a shoe they are lame crossing it..  If the area is somewhere around the stables where you want to rake up loose straw/hay etc, I would go for MOT.

I may have some photos if you want to see them, let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks everyone, its an interesting subject and i'm glad you guys have the knowledge! I would love some photos please. Thinking the planings will be better. It will have haylage on it, but it seems a bit more hardwearing. Most of my local bridleways that have planings are very hard and flat now. Whacker plate here I come!! xx


----------



## Honey08 (1 October 2012)

Haven't really got any photos of the harcore, but this was before the planings were delivered (and the lorry delivering them got stuck!)  This had been whacked..







This is the same area after the chippings went down - we never whacked it, as the planings were very small and gravel like, so didn't need it...  We have had loose hay and haylage on it over the winter (they go out on this 8 hours a day in winter..) and it has grown a little grass on it this year, but looks pretty similar, and weathered well..


----------



## Coop (1 October 2012)

Blimey! Looks good though! How thick a layer did you do it over the hardcore?


----------



## Honey08 (1 October 2012)

Ooh probably about 5" deep.  At the far end its deeper, as we didn't have MOT down, just free, rough hardcore (broken bricks and rough stuff!)


----------

